# what type of line?



## Industry (Apr 7, 2011)

Spooling a Revo ex for use as my main rod. I fish finesse baits mostly, with some zara spook use. Also like to fish a variety of different baits though. What type of line do you suggest? If braid should I use a flouro leader?(I fish almost exclusively in crystal clear water)


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 7, 2011)

I myself am Boycotting braid... And i am not much for Flouro, I use the good old trilene. Sometimes i do tie a flouro leader on tho.


----------



## redbug (Apr 7, 2011)

I am another one that doesn't use braid. I like good old mono also as far as floro goes if you are throwing a surface bait floro will sink so I wouldn't use it in that case


----------



## aluminumboatlover (Apr 7, 2011)

mono all the way.


----------



## Truckmechanic (Apr 8, 2011)

I am another that doesn't use braid. I really like flouro for my finesse lures but if you are going to be using the same rod for topwater stick with mono. Trilene is a good mono and BPS Excel is a very good mono for the price. If you chose flouro I prefer Berkley 100% Professional or Stren Flourocast.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 8, 2011)

Truckmechanic said:


> I am another that doesn't use braid. I really like flouro for my finesse lures but if you are going to be using the same rod for topwater stick with mono. Trilene is a good mono and BPS Excel is a very good mono for the price. If you chose flouro I prefer Berkley 100% Professional or Stren Flourocast.




flouro if not fishing on top, but mono is always good. Seaugar for Flouro or I really like suffix mono.


----------



## Industry (Apr 10, 2011)

I got some P-Line CX. We'll see how it works out.


----------



## bassfisher23 (Apr 14, 2011)

berkly vanish transitons is all i ever use on my bait casters but i do run spider wire braid on my spinning reels


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Apr 15, 2011)

You could use braid with a floro leader. Then cut the leader off for top water action. If you have any other rods, spool them with different lines for different uses.


----------



## fender66 (Apr 15, 2011)

I only use braid on my spinning reel and only for topwater. Like it, but that's about it for me. On my Baitcasters, I run regular Trilene mono on some and flouro on others. I tend to like the flouro the best but it doesn't work for all apps for me.


----------



## BaitCaster (Apr 15, 2011)

I am mainly a braid guy. I use mono on my cranking rod and on my spinnerbait rod. I only use flouro for leaders. For what you plan to do with your new rig I think 10 - 12 pound mono should be a good all-purpose line.


----------



## bassfishinh123 (Apr 26, 2011)

For your type of fishing I would be using 10 to 12lb mono. Only if your flipping and there's nasty cover use braid. But for top water mono is the way to go. If your throwing braid out on top water you might miss fish because since braid has no stretch you will be setting the hook before the fish even has the bait in its mouth.


----------

